# SKZMDC News?



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Shaikh Khalifa College: Medical school, govt at odds over admissions – The Express Tribune

I just noticed this link and I've started hearing that SKBZMC is indeed not going to follow the UHS/Punjab govt.'s decision. Any input here is welcome.

- - - Updated - - -

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Shai...cal-and-Dental-College-Lahore/244127075624343

Unconfirmed but the fee seems to not be changing around this year.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

This was expected. And, there might be a turn over in the fee structure too. They might raise it back to 4.5 lakhs from 2 lakhs. There's a case going on in the court regarding that too. It was because of YDA that the fees got reverted but, the government wants to slowly get rid of funding expensive medical education in Pakistan. 

Honestly, Professors from every college are saying this one thing from the past one year, and there is a strong speculation from the government too that even, government medical colleges under UHS will have their fee raised to 2 Lakh Rs. per annum. Apparently, the government feels that the removal of self finance scheme for local students back in 2009 was a really bad move, due to which there was total lack of fundings. In a couple of years, it's inevitable that the self finance scheme for local students will be back with at least 50% of the seats per college as self finance ones. They will still be giving 50% seats to those who can't pay 2 Lakhs.

Or another option being considered, is to raise the fee to 2 Lakhs for everyone on all the seats. But, they will be giving loans and grants to poor students who can't pay the money. 

The Health Ministry is preparing a plan, and maybe next year, in the name of economic crisis they will roll this new policy out. That is why SKZMDC's fees will not be lowered any further, but there are chances that it may be reverted to it's old structure.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I see, but in that case shouldnt SKZ's merit go down/stay static at <80%? How then will their seats be filled because as of now only 80% can apply on merit


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

masterh said:


> This was expected. And, there might be a turn over in the fee structure too. They might raise it back to 4.5 lakhs from 2 lakhs. There's a case going on in the court regarding that too. It was because of YDA that the fees got reverted but, the government wants to slowly get rid of funding expensive medical education in Pakistan.
> 
> Honestly, Professors from every college are saying this one thing from the past one year, and there is a strong speculation from the government too that even, government medical colleges under UHS will have their fee raised to 2 Lakh Rs. per annum. Apparently, the government feels that the removal of self finance scheme for local students back in 2009 was a really bad move, due to which there was total lack of fundings. In a couple of years, it's inevitable that the self finance scheme for local students will be back with at least 50% of the seats per college as self finance ones. They will still be giving 50% seats to those who can't pay 2 Lakhs.
> 
> ...


you sure that they will change fee structure from 2 lakh to 4.5 lakhs??? :/ Any source?

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> I see, but in that case shouldnt SKZ's merit go down/stay static at <80%? How then will their seats be filled because as of now only 80% can apply on merit


I think people with 81-83% will get chance.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Because, Lahore is a place where the merit is the highest. In my personal opinion, it will be 85%+. Because people will prefer staying in Lahore and pay 2 Lakhs than, go outside Lahore in medical colleges in peripheral areas. It will be 85%+, at any cost.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

but how is it possible for an increase of 8% in merit if the college isnt even properly in line with the structure of other govt. medical colleges yet and has the same fees as last year?!


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Last year, their merit was 84%+. This year it'll increase because they got their IMED recognition this year and, the college will have more applicants this year because they didn't take their own test and practically everyone is going to apply, everyone above 80%. Everyone!

- - - Updated - - -

I'm sorry. Their merit wasn't 84%, it was in 70s.

- - - Updated - - -

See, the thing is everyone who can afford to pay 2 Lakhs, would rather pay the money and stay in Lahore, especially females than going to QAMC or any college in the periphery. Last year, UHS's merit closed at 84% something, it won't go down. Merit in Lahore was close to 87%, I still gave two percent less to SKZMDC at 85%. Plus, people getting into Dentistry will paw in on a seat in SKZMDC's MBBS than study BDS. There are a lot of factors here. Everyone wants to live in Lahore.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Thats true, but it was a govt. college last year as well, with the same fee, but the merit was still in 70's. Basically what im saying is is that perhaps the monetary factor outweighs the benefits of living in Lahore for a large majority of the applicants, which, lets face it, try to go to Government medical colleges for the affordability in the first place.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Considering the security situation in Pakistan. Most parents are reluctant to send their kids out of city. My own brother got into NUST but, my father barred him from going. Here he's got admission in FAST NU and COMSATS, he's going.to choose one of these. Even though, now my father had to pay almost 40k more per semester. 

By any chance, the merit of SKZMDC is going to be more than the closing merit of UHS government colleges. There are just 90 seats on open merit and 10 are foreign. So, there's going to be a tough competition there. And everyone whose going to apply, would apply because they can afford it.  

Plus, those students who want to enjoy the easy exam system of PU, will prefer going to SKZMDC than opting for the strict UHS exam system, even if they have to pay some extra bucks to have an easy life. People consider a lot of factors.

- - - Updated - - -

But, AbraDabra you have a really good aggregate. I'm sure you can make it to SKZMDC or Government Colleges in the periphery, if not Lahore. Why are you so worried?  Just pray to Allah and your hard work will pay off, Insha Allah.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Haha, i dont know, my aggregate seems pretty borderline to me at the moment :/


----------

